# Happy B-day, Lin!!



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Lin!!! I know you thought you could sneak by unnoticed, 
but uh-uh.....
_*A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!*_

Hope you have a great day  

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

A BIRTHDAY FOR LIN HANSEN??? OH, HOW FUN !!  

SQUEAKS AND I ARE ALWAYS READY FOR A PARTY! I KNOW WE WILL BE IN A LONG LINE TO WISH YOU THE MOST HAPPIEST OF


*HAPPY BIRTHDAYS !! ENJOY, ENJOY, ENJOY!!*

*WITH LOVE AND HUGS ADDED...*

SHI & MR. SQUEAKS


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIN

Hope you have a fantastic birthday.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Happy birthday Lin! Make it the best yet..........


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRD-THDAY, LIN!!!

Hope you weren't planning on lying on the beach in Cancun...

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy Birthday Lin! 


Hope you have a terrific day!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*HAPPY* *BIRTHDAY* Linda.  

I hope you have a wonderful, fun filled day.  

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Happy Biirthday!*

Hey! It is Linda's Birthday!

Horray! 

May your day be filled with happiness. Thank you for your positive help and inspiration!


----------



## kajupakhi (Aug 2, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIN!!!!!​*Have a wonderful birthday!!
KAjupakhi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LIN, YOU ARE ONE TERRIFIC LADY AND I HOPE YOU HAVE A GRAND BIRTHDAY TODAY.

Thanks so much for all the great searches you do for all of us.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks, fp, for posting such a nice birthday greeting for me. I guess my birthday isn't too hard for you to remember, right??  LOL

Thanks Shi, Reti, Renee, Pidgey, Treesa, Cindy , Victor, Kajupakhi and Maggie for such nice birthday wishes.

Having a very nice birthday so far. I had to work this morning and this is the first time in my life that I got to celebrate my birthday at school on my actual birthday! I got the full treatment....big birthday badge to wear on my shirt, cupcakes and juice boxes, and a nice big colorful paper crown (of course.) LOL

Also, a couple of teachers I work with took me out to lunch after work at a nice little place in our town....I got to try a Cuban Sandwich for the first time! LOL

And the day's not over yet! Looking forward to a quiet night with the family and some more cake!

Thanks again everyone for all the wonderful birthday greetings.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happiest of Birthdays to you, Lin! Sounds like you are having a great day! What the heck is a Cuban sandwich?

Terry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Lin
Wishing you a very wonderful day and enjoy it to the max.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Lin, and many, many more -- but not all in school, necessarily!

Larry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday to the other twin!!!

We have twins on this site! Great!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, TRIPLETS, Garye: Lin, fp and Mary Ann!! Such FUN!!

LIN:

Check out *Mary Ann's *BD thread for my newspaper's horoscope for you all for the YEAR and TODAY!!

    

Shi


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You mean there are triplets?!!! Man, what is it about this day that so many people on this site were born on it? This is indeed a special day. What are the chances of this happening anywhere else?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

More thanks are in order to Terry, Mary Ann, Larry and Garye....such a nice thing to receive so many happy birthday wishes!

Terry - Cuban sandwiches are not that exotic it turns out.....we have a large Hispanic population in the area and this is one of their treats. It's basically a toasted pressed fresh pork, ham and swiss sandwich. The best ones can be found I've heard, in the nearby towns of Union City, West New York, North Bergen, but we've had a newer restaurant open in town that has Cuban food and this is where we went to lunch today. So many people have raved about these sandwiches that I knew that I wanted something different and special for my birthday.....it was good!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuban_sandwich

Shi - thanks for the horoscope alert. I've been very pleased with the various "If today is your birthday..." horoscopes. They all sound like it should be a good year - hope so!

Garye - yes, I'm very lucky to be in such good company to share a birthday with such great people!

Thanks again, everyone.

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LINDA! Here's THE BIG CAKE for ya but it's nothing in comparison to the Cuban Sandwich you had. They are yummy and I miss them ever since I became a veggihead. I hope you enjoyed it and had a great day


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

A very Happy Birthday Lin.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

oh YUM!! That Cuban sandwich sounds DIVINE!!! *SIGH*

Never heard of them around here...yet...

Darn! Now I'm hungry but will have to go to bed and most likely drool all over my pillow!! 

WHY did I read that post so LATE??!!  

So glad you enjoyed, Lin!

Sounds like the TRIPLETS all had GREAT BIRTHDAYS! YEEE HAAAAW!

Shi


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks Pete and Margaret for the birthday wishes!

Shi - sorry I made you hungry! LOL

Thanks everyone again for the nice birthday greetings!

Linda


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Missed this party, too*

Well, I see I missed your big day as well.

Many happy returns for the day and best wishes for a wonderful next year. Sounds like you got star treatment at school -- well deserved too!  

So, with gusto

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU*
*and many many more happy birthdays to come.*​
Mary


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Mary,

Thanks so much for your nice birthday wishes!

Linda


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy (belated) birthday, Lin!! Don't know how I missed this but I hope your day was filled with much feathered fun!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Maryjane,

Thanks so much for the birthday wishes....I had a great day!

Linda


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Belated birthday greetings, Lin!
Sorry I missed your birthday; glad you enjoyed it.

Phyll


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I missed Linda's B-day as well but her and I correspond fairly regularly anyway. However, this is the first time I've missed my dear friends birthday because of being absent.

*HAPPY BELATED to YOU, LINDA*....and next year, I'll be on top of things a bit better, lol 

Your friend,


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Phyll - thanks so much for the well wishes...I _did_ have a nice day.

Brad - thanks again for the birthday wishes. Glad to see that you stopped by.

Thanks everyone,
Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wishing you a very happy, very belated, birthday, Lin!!! Couldn't have happened to a nicer person!!!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey Terri, good to "see" you!

Thanks for the nice birthday wishes.

Linda


----------

